# Hi Lads From England



## BarnsleyBrewer (4/12/11)

Hi Lads,
Hope your all well :icon_cheers: 
But when can we have the sun back??? bloody freezing over here.Brrrrrrrrrrr

BB


----------



## Lecterfan (4/12/11)

:lol: 

Not all of us are on tropical beaches...currently 9c at my place, with a windchill factor leaving it feeling as though it's around 6c haha. Fourth day of summer - only one thing for it, a bbq and some ale. I've got a pretty sexy hoody to keep my warm now at least...

Anyway, welcome to the bear trap, enjoy your stay.


----------



## BarnsleyBrewer (4/12/11)

Lecterfan said:


> :lol:
> 
> Not all of us are on tropical beaches...currently 9c at my place, with a windchill factor leaving it feeling as though it's around 6c haha. Fourth day of summer - only one thing for it, a bbq and some ale. I've got a pretty sexy hoody to keep my warm now at least...
> 
> Anyway, welcome to the bear trap, enjoy your stay.



The closest I'll ever get to Aussie land is when wifey flicks on to C5 to watch neighbours.

If I could go anywhere in the world it would be over to where you guys are. B) 

BB


----------



## Screwtop (4/12/11)

BarnsleyBrewer said:


> The closest I'll ever get to Aussie land is when wifey flicks on to C5 to watch neighbours.
> 
> If I could go anywhere in the world it would be over to where you guys are. B)
> 
> BB


What you doin on here then! I just logged in on THBF 

Screwy


----------



## Rowy (4/12/11)

Good weather for a stout or two over there at the moment I would imagine :chug:


----------



## Silo Ted (4/12/11)

BarnsleyBrewer said:


> If I could go anywhere in the world it would be over to where you guys are. B)



Gosh no, dont do that, the weathers terrible here. Its summer but only 20 degrees and windy, no sun. PLus there's too many pommies in Australia, its really just the same as old Blighty. 

It is good weather for brewing a TT Landlord though ! But you can do that at home.


----------



## BarnsleyBrewer (4/12/11)

Screwtop said:


> What you doin on here then! I just logged in on THBF
> 
> Screwy



Hi Mike,
Was looking for you.
Are you well my Aussie friend?

BB


----------



## BarnsleyBrewer (4/12/11)

Silo Ted said:


> Gosh no, dont do that, the weathers terrible here. Its summer but only 20 degrees and windy, no sun. PLus there's too many pommies in Australia, its really just the same as old Blighty.
> 
> It is good weather for brewing a TT Landlord though ! But you can do that at home.



Please allow me to come, too many Asians and other foreigners over here.

BB


----------



## Silo Ted (4/12/11)

BarnsleyBrewer said:


> Please allow me to come, too many Asians and other foreigners over here.
> 
> BB




hahaha, you dont know much about Sydney then, mate ? :lol:


----------



## BarnsleyBrewer (4/12/11)

Silo Ted said:


> hahaha, you dont know much about Sydney then, mate ? :lol:



Never.. The same?? Thought you guys had tougher restrictions than over here?


----------



## Silo Ted (4/12/11)

BarnsleyBrewer said:


> Never.. The same?? Thought you guys had tougher restrictions than over here?



George St, Sydney CBD


----------



## Bribie G (4/12/11)

Here in Queensland we're having some cool relief at long last, for the last month it's been around 30 - 32 but now got down to a merciful 27 for the next week. You can't do without fridges and temp control here. Growing up in Newcastle, I used to get sent down to me Grandma's at Brierley for the school holidays every year (Train to York, then some suburban job and change at Moorthorpe Station) so know Barnsley well. Was there about 10 years ago and see the old place has been given a makeover. There was a brewpub - on Market Hill?????? but can't find it on Streetview any more. 

Bah goom could sink a few Barnsley Bitters and a couple of curd tarts reet now. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Silo Ted (4/12/11)

I think its fate that this guy is posting today, aligned with my first ever Yorkie brewday.


----------



## Fish13 (4/12/11)

yeah dont come to the south west its currently on fire.


----------



## manticle (4/12/11)

BarnsleyBrewer said:


> Please allow me to come, too many Asians and other foreigners over here.
> 
> BB



We have asians and other foreigners all over the place. Even some Pommies.

I quite like some of them myself.


----------



## edschache (4/12/11)

```

```



Silo Ted said:


> George St, Sydney CBD



This can't be Australia... 

1. No XXXX, VB or Tooheys signage to be seen
2. There are 2 public telephones with no visible vandalism
3. There's no one smoking and exhaling into the path of oncoming pedestrians
4. There are no sunburnt people
5. The old guy on the far left isn't a priest/minister


----------



## DennisKing (5/12/11)

Bloody hell John you get everywhere.


----------



## QldKev (5/12/11)

Silo Ted said:


> George St, Sydney CBD




I found Wally; but Wally is now a female


----------



## hsb (5/12/11)

Nice picture of *Chinatown* there to prove quite what I'm not sure.


----------



## CosmicBertie (13/12/11)

Hey BarnsleyBrewer!

I'm from oop noorth myself, Bradford/Huddersfield area. Asians over here are different to the Asians in Blightly. The ones here tend to cook roast duck and other noodley things. The ones back in Blighty prefer to blow stuff up.


----------



## super_simian (14/12/11)

Cosmic Bertie said:


> Hey BarnsleyBrewer!
> 
> I'm from oop noorth myself, Bradford/Huddersfield area. Asians over here are different to the Asians in Blightly. The ones here tend to cook roast duck and other noodley things. The ones back in Blighty prefer to blow stuff up.


----------



## CONNOR BREWARE (14/12/11)

super_simian said:


>


+1, no need for the racism here. Our country was built on the back of immigrants and we are one awesome country.


----------



## spog (14/12/11)

ahhh **** me now AHB is on the watch list..... but then again it all depends on who cares...cheers....spog...... 


Cosmic Bertie said:


> Hey BarnsleyBrewer!
> 
> I'm from oop noorth myself, Bradford/Huddersfield area. Asians over here are different to the Asians in Blightly. The ones here tend to cook roast duck and other noodley things. The ones back in Blighty prefer to blow stuff up.


----------

